# Getting better why increase in methimazole dosage



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

I feel like I've turned a corner and am getting better. My new numbers:

TSH .01 (Range .40-4.50) okay still low but that is expected
T4-free 1.8 (range .8-1.8)
T3 free 4.2 (range 2.3-4.2)

This is after 1 month of 15 mg. methimazole daily. I am still clinically hyper with many hyper symptoms. My endo says we can do better. I think I might have forgotten what "better" feels like.

He has increased my dosage to 20 mg daily. I was expecting to reduce the dose. Because I have TED I really don't want to miss the mark and hit hypo. Also hypo symptoms sound truly yucky.

He is testing again in 4 weeks. So when I hit the reference range and am without symptoms (please tell me that happens) do I then go on a reduced maintenance dose? I thought I understood the progression, but I guess not. Thanks in advance for all your help and stories. You rock.


----------

